# Do you know J.W.Etc is closing down?



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

I received an e-mail from WoodWorkingParts.Com saying that the founder of J.W.Etc has passed away and the business is closing down . I feel obliged to share with you.

I'm so sorry to know that.


----------



## BeyondBracelets (Sep 26, 2013)

*The founder has passed away (god bless) but they are not closing down.

I recently exchanged emails with George Croy (manager/owner) and he eased my mind.*

-

*BEYOND BRACELETS: *I do have one more question… I was currently looking for more of the poly gloss (along with the satin and matte version) and it seems to be running out of stock everywhere. One supplier I purchased from said the last bottle they had was damaged and refunded me with a memo attached that you were out of business so they will not be able to reorder the product.

Are you still selling the line of products or has it been stopped?

-

*GEORGE CROY: *Ma'am,

First, we are not out of business, we have just been undergoing some changes to our business model and production runs. We are changing over from a strictly wholesale operation to a retail on line business. Our competitors and some of our former customers are not thrilled that we have changed our approach to reaching our customers - saying we are out of business is one of the nicer things that we have heard about us "through the grapevine". . . As we have recently relocated, we are having to adjust to new sales associates and companies that provide us our raw materials. Even though we are completely non toxic EPA storage, manufacture, and transportation requirements for our engineered materials is onerous and subject to a lot of scrutiny. We hope to have the full line of our products available a bit later in the fall.

I will get the brochure off to you first thing tomorrow morning.

Best regards, George

-

*Just thought I'd add that to this discussion to set others who may live by this product to ease. Looking forward to this fall. Love their products and so glad they are coming back!*


----------

